# Drilling into stucco to install security doors



## epson

careyk said:


> Hi everyone. First timer here. Thanks for a great forum. I suspect this is an obvious question, but my attempts to search for this answer have turned up nothing.
> 
> I need to install metal security doors. The Home Depot guy says that all of their doors install by drilling into the house around the door frame. I have stucco that goes right up to the door (no trim). Do I need to somehow protect against water intrusion by using some sort of sealant or flashing? Or will the bolt itself close up the hole? I was planning to borrow a hammer drill to drill the holes. Any other advice is welcome. Thanks!


 
I know this is not stucco but it will give you an insight of what you need to do and the tools required for the job. http://www.diynetwork.com/how-to/how-to-install-a-pre-hung-exterior-door/index.html


----------



## careyk

Thanks, epson. To update, someone else has advised that it probably doesn't matter but that if I really want to be safe, I could squirt some silicone caulk in the hole and on the bolt. I'll probably try that if nobody advises otherwise. Thanks again.


----------



## CoconutPete

What does a security door do?


----------



## careyk

> What does a security door do?


The thief used a crowbar to break the door frame, which is made of wood. A metal security door is something like this -- 
http://www.homedepot.com/Doors-Wind...&langId=-1&storeId=10051&superSkuId=202766477

It gets bolted to the concrete exterior with one-way screws. It consists of metal mesh welded to steel bars. To crowbar the door, the thief would have to first remove it or break it off from the house.


----------



## Ciccio54

I have the same construction as above, but there are no studs behind the stucco to secure the door frame into, only 1/2 wafer board. Any suggestions for a solid installation that will support the weight of the steel door? Any advice or ideas would be deeply appreciated.
If desired, PM me at [email protected]


----------

